# Record player cabinet - advice on strength/build



## Wayno (2 Sep 2020)

Hi all. I'm going to attempt to make my version of the attached image for a friend and have a few questions please regarding strength.
I'm making the unit out of 18mm Birch veneered ply, joints will be domino supported butt joints ( because I have access to a domino but not a biscuit or doweller ) Each side and the 2 mid verticals will have 4 dominos per length and the shelf will just be 6 x pocket holes underneath as its only holding an amp. They want it open backed but there will be some small struts, a couple pf cm high, that run the length of the record storage sections to act as a backstop for the LP's so that may reduce any risk of racking ? Legs will be hairpin legs.
Without an apron under the unit and having an open back will there be long term issues ? I'm hoping not as you see these types of units all over the internet  but I'm hoping those with more knowledge than me can put me right ! Thanks


----------



## TheTiddles (2 Sep 2020)

I’d expect that to be pretty stiff if it’s the size in your picture and it doesn’t get used for something heavy on top

Aidan


----------



## sunnybob (2 Sep 2020)

Depends if they are into HIFI or not. A hifi record deck requires very heavy sound deadening (some even have concrete plinths) which will affect the weight placed on the unit. If its a standard "stereo" deck, its fine.
But I would strongly suggest you dont lean LP's like that, they will warp and become unplayable.


----------



## Wayno (2 Sep 2020)

TheTiddles said:


> I’d expect that to be pretty stiff if it’s the size in your picture and it doesn’t get used for something heavy on top
> 
> Aidan


Thank you Aidan


----------



## Wayno (2 Sep 2020)

sunnybob said:


> Depends if they are into HIFI or not. A hifi record deck requires very heavy sound deadening (some even have concrete plinths) which will affect the weight placed on the unit. If its a standard "stereo" deck, its fine.
> But I would strongly suggest you dont lean LP's like that, they will warp and become unplayable.


Thank you SunnyBob - they are not real audio buffs, so just a general record deck. Thanks for the advice on not leaning the LP's - cheers


----------



## thetyreman (2 Sep 2020)

ply should be strong enough, but records are surprisingly heavy, to increase strength just use thicker stock, I would be tempted to use poplar ply as a cheaper alternative to birch.


----------

